# Kontakt crashing Logic Pro in Big Sur



## essj (Jan 6, 2022)

Hi, can anyone help me with this? I am running a Mac Pro and recently updated my operating system to Big Sur. Since I did so, Logic Pro keeps crashing whenever I load any Native Instruments products: Kontakt, Absynth, Reaktor, Battery. I have been back and forth with NI and they have tried various things (deleting logic plist/logging in as admin to test - same problem/deleting user preferences/reinitialising the Kontakt database/reinstalling). All Ni products work fine in standalone mode.

Their conclusion (after a week of analysing crashlogs) is that the user permissions are somehow defective after updating the OSX to Big Sur. So they are referring me back to Apple, who so far have said it's an NI problem. I don't want to update to Monterey as some of my software will not work. 

I will be in contact with Apple again but I'm a bit stuck at the moment so would love advice/help.

Big Sur 11.6
Spec: Mac Pro (2019) Not M1 chip
3.2 GHz 16-core Intel Xeon W
Memory 96 GB 2933 MHz DDR4
Latest updates of all NI products installed.
Latest version of Logic: 10.7.2

Thanks,

Edmund


----------



## unclecheeks (Jun 6, 2022)

I started having a similar issue after a Reaktor update just now - whenever Ableton tries to scan the plugin, it crashes immediately. From the profiling I’ve done, it appears to be internet connection related. I use little snitch to block all but essential traffic I/O, including plugins. When I disable the block it works. BUT… if I am NOT connected to the internet, it also crashes.

Is your machine online? Do you use any network traffic blocking tools?


----------



## unclecheeks (Jun 6, 2022)

The two servers it pings are these:

one is *native-instruments.com* located in Austin, TX
the other is *event-bus.io* located in China

@Matt_NI - can you shed some light on what *event-bus.io* is and why our computers are calling it? And why plugins might be crashing if traffic is blocked or internet connection unavailable?


----------



## essj (Jun 6, 2022)

Interesting but I'm not sure I can help. I don't think it's an internet connection issue though I am online and have never tried not being online. I spent a long time with NI and they tried everything they could think of, only to say they didn't know what is was and pass me back to Apple. Apple of course told me to reinstall the whole system and update to Monterey which I don't want to do yet. The problem still exists, but not always and if I let Logic be open for a while then it seems to work around the problem. Far from ideal but that's what I'm doing until I go to Monterey and then hope it works properly. Sorry I can't shed any more light on it.


----------

